#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Why Call Center guys are paid so much???

## Saumya

People wonder why the the call centre guys are paid so much for just being on the phone. Take a look at
some of the conversations between Technical Support executives and customers on phone.


*Case 1
*Tech Support: "I need you to right-click on the Open Desktop."
Customer: "Ok."
Tech Support: "Did you get a pop-up menu?"
Customer: "No."
Tech Support: "Ok. Right click again. Do you see a pop-up menu?"
Customer: "No."
Tech Support: "Ok, sir. Can you tell me what you have done up until this point?"
Customer: "Sure, you told me to write 'click' and I wrote 'click'."


*Case 2a
*Customer: "I received the software update you sent, but I am still getting the same error message."
Tech Support: "Did you install the update?"
Customer: "No. Oh, am I supposed to install it to get it to work?"


*Case 3
*Customer : "I'm having trouble installing Microsoft Word."
Tech Support: "Tell me what you've done."
Customer: "I typed 'A: SETUP'."
Tech Support: "Ma'am, remove the disk and tell me what it says."
Customer: "It says '[PC manufacturer] Restore and Recovery disk'."
Tech Support: "Insert the MS Word setup disk."
Customer: "What?"
Tech Support: "Did you buy MS word?"
Customer: "No..."


*Case 4
*Customer: "Do I need a computer to use your software?"
Tech Support: ?!%#$(welll pretend to smile)
Page 1/4
PDF generated by PHPKB Knowledge Base Script


*Case 5
*Tech Support: "Ok, in the bottom left hand side of the screen, canyou see the 'OK' button displayed?"
Customer: "Wow. How can you see my screen from there?"
Tech support: ##### ***


*Case 6
*Tech Support : "What type of computer do you have?"
Customer: "A white one."
Tech support : ******_____####


*Case 7
*Tech Support: "What operating system are you running?"
Customer: "Pentium."
Tech support: ////-----+++


*Case 8
*Customer: "My computer's telling me Iperformed an illegal abortion."
Tech support: ??????


*Case 9
*Customer: "I have Microsoft Exploder."
Tech Support : ?!%#$


*Case 10
*Customer: "How do I print my voicemail?"
Tech support: ??????


*Case 11
*Customer: "You've got to fix my computer. I urgently need to print document, but the computer won't boot
properly."
Tech Support: "What does it say?"
Customer: "Something about an error and non-system disk."
Tech Support: "Look at your machine. Is there a floppy inside?"
Customer: "No, but there's a sticker saying there's an Intel inside."
Tech support: @@@@@


*Case 12
*Tech Support: "Just call us back if there's a problem. We're open 24 hours."
Customer: "Is that Eastern time?"
Page 2/4
PDF generated by PHPKB Knowledge Base Script


*Case 13
*Tech Support: "What does the screen say now?"
Customer: "It says, 'Hit ENTER when ready'."
Tech Support: "Well?"
Customer: "How do I know when it's ready?"
Tech support: *** ---- ++++

*The Best of the Lot*


*Case 14
*A plain computer illiterate guy rings tech support to report that his computer is faulty.
Tech: What's the problem?
User: There is smoke coming out of the power supply.
Tech :(: keeps quite for moment)
Tech: You'll need a new power supply.
User: No, I don't! I just need to change the startup files.
Tech: Sir, the power supply is faulty. You'll need to replace it.
User: No way! Someone told me that I just needed to change the startup and it will fix the problem! All I need
is for you to tell me the command.
Tech support: 10 minutes later, the User is still adamant that he is right. The tech is frustrated and fed up.
Tech support :(: hush hush)
Tech: Sorry, Sir. We don't normally tell ourcustomers this, but there is an undocumented DOS command that
will fix the problem.
User: I knew it!
Tech: Just add the line LOAD NOSMOKE.COM at the end of the CONFIG.SYS. Let me know how it goes.
10 minutes later.
User: It didn't work. The power supply is still smoking.
Tech: Well, what version of DOS are you using?
User: MS-DOS 6.22.
Tech: That's your problem there. That version of DOS didn't come with NOSMOKE. Contact Microsoft and
ask them for a patch that will give you the file. Let me know how it goes.
1 hour later.
User: I need a new power supply.
Tech support: How did you come to that conclusion?
Tech support : (hush hush)
Page 3/4
PDF generated by PHPKB Knowledge Base Script
User: Well, I rang Microsoft and told him about what you said, and he started asking questions about the
make of power supply.
Tech: Then what did he say?
User: He told me that my power supply isn't compatible with NOSMOKE.


*Height of All (Too Good)*


*Case 15
*Customer care officer : I need a product identification number right now and may I help you in finding it out?
Custtomer: Sure
Customer Care Officer: Can you left click on start and do you find 'My Computer'?
Customer: I did left click but how the hell do I find your computer?







  Similar Threads: Ruchu they  call me Paid account but unable to see the content H-Line Soft Information Technology Pvt Ltd Recuiting Call Center Executives

----------


## [FE].Zatak

rofl!!!!  9 & 10..  cant resist laugh!!       :D:

----------


## lord voldemort

really....funny.............

----------


## crazybishnoi29

awesome post and somewhat reality!!

----------


## vrishtisingh

wht a ROFL post...................................really very much interesting and funny.............ha ha ha ha

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

really they should pay more ..................
they are vexed with the questions   right...................
 :D:

----------


## anky007

Really very interesting post and the facts are also correct,They always have these kind of silly and mind teasing questions so its obvious to have high salary.

----------


## anky007

Yes ,every bit of this post is right and B.P.O. employees deserves to get paid so much.

----------

